
Show HN: Signal 2.0 – the Founder-VC network to help fix fundraising - amylin
http://signal.nfx.com/
======
RickS
1) site is incompatible with safari incognito mode? Weird. what non-creepy
reason is behind this?

2) signal is a secure messaging app, and many other things. Consider naming
yourself something more original.

------
tuxracer
Immediately confused this for an announcement of a new version of
[https://signal.org/](https://signal.org/)

~~~
equalunique
Same.

------
amylin
Fundraising is medieval. Time to fix it.

Too many meetings, too many emails, too much driving around. The venture
industry funds the future but still operates like 1999

Signal was built to help top founders and VCs find each other quickly so
founders get the intros to the right VCs at the right time.

